# Pet Sitting, Dog Walking and Other Services, Blackpool, Preston & Southport



## Pet Services Blackpool (Apr 5, 2014)

Veterinary Nursing Assistant offering pet sitting in your own home in order to make you going away as stress free as possible for your pet! Extra cuddles and kisses free of charge!
I cover Blackpool, Preston and also Southport! 
£15 per day (Dog), £9 per day (Cat), £6 per day (Small furries). 10% off with 2 or more pets.

Dog walking offered during early mornings, evenings and weekends. 1/2 hour £5.50, 1 hour £10.

Please message for more details, or call 07583628679, or visit my Facebook page: https://m.facebook.com/petsitting.blackpool.7?ref=bookmark


----------

